# Problème Powermac G5 bi-processeur affiche un processeur



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
j'ai récupéré un PowerMac bi-processeur 2x1,8 GHz.
Après avoir lu moults forums répondant à mon problème, tester les différentes manips et touti cuenti, le shmilblick n'a (quasiment pas) avancé d'un poil !
Voici mon soucis : l'ordinateur n'affiche qu'un processeur (comme vous pouvez le voir ici).
Cependant, c'est bien un bi-proc' (dans la carlingue, il y a bien les 2 compartiments).
De plus, j'ai un ventilo horrible qui fait le bruit d'une sirène de voiture (ouaionouaion).
Ouverture de l'ordi pendant qu'il tourne. à travers le plastique, je vois bien qu'un ventilo "zinzinlle" il à l'air de tourner moins vite que l'autre et de façon irrégulière.
Je pense que le processeur doit se foutre en safemode vu que le ventilo tiens pas la cadence.
Avec iStat, j'obtiens des résultats étranges, et remarque qu'un ventilo tourne 3 fois plus vite que les autres (photo jointe).
Voilà j'ai testé l'ASD (Apple Service Diagnostic), utiliser les plusieurs utilitaires qui trouvent des problèmes, souffler dans l'ordi, le passer à l'aspirateur ... rien n'y fait, le problème persiste.

Ah j'allais oublier : le ventilo qui merdouille n'a aucun problème physique (il tourne nickel quand je le fais tourner avec mon doigt et aucune pale n'est tordue).
Et enfin, si je laisses l'ordi se mettre en veille, les ventilos soufflent à fond, et je ne peux plus revenir sur le Finder.
Voilà en espérant que quelqu'un puisse m'aider, pour que je puisses utiliser ma bécane à donf'

MERCI !


----------



## arbaot (9 Janvier 2011)

dans le moniteur d'activité t'as quoi pour les procs


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2011)

Moniteur d'activité pareil qu'un seul processeur ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2011)

Sérieux personne n'a eu une idée ?
Genre un reset de la carte mère, est-ce que ça peut recalibrer les ventilos ?


----------



## Invité (11 Janvier 2011)

Ben, on dirait qu'un de tes processeur est mort !
Donc en cas de gros problème (et c'en est un !) c'est normal que les ventilos moulinent
Alors pourquoi est-il mort ? Je n'en sais rien


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2011)

Y'a moyen de changer le CPU 0 par le CPU 1 voir si il est mort ?


----------



## Invité (12 Janvier 2011)

J'imagine que c'est possible, une fois enlevé les radiateurs, ça doit pouvoir se faire.
Tu en auras le coeur net au moins.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2011)

Je testes tout ça dimanche, je vous tiens au jus


----------



## Invité (13 Janvier 2011)

anakin8964 a dit:


> Je testes tout ça dimanche, je vous tiens au jus



Bah, vu la chance que tu as en électricité, t'es pas obligé !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2011)

Bien le bonjour aujourd'hui j'ai du nouveau !
Je me suis attaqué au démontage de l'ordi(pour démonter les proc', il fallait une clé allen longue, j'ai soudé une tige de fer à souder avec un bout de clé allen et ça marche nickel).
Donc pour tout ceux qui ont peur de démonter l'ordi, faut faire un tour sur internet et c'est expliqué très clairement et sans avoir peur de casser quelque chose.
Bref, j'ai démonté le CPU du bas, j'ai rallumé mon ordi et il marche toujours (j'en déduis donc que c'est celui là que l'ordi ne reconnaît pas).
J'ai remonté le CPU du bas pour voir si il allait le reconnaître, et que dalle, rien.
Je mets mon ASD en route pour une calibration thermique (comme cela doit se faire après ajout de processeurs) et il me dit que c'est pas possible car l'ordi en n'a pas besoin.
Dans le "Hardware Info", il n'affiche qu'un CPU.
De plus, lors du retrait du proc', je n'ai remarqué aucune broche pliée, cassée ou manquante ni du côté de la carte mère ni du côté du processeur.
Voilà ou j'en suis maintenant :
 - est-il possible de dissocier le processeur du radiateur, et essayer de rajouter de la pâte thermique ?
 - le CPU est-il bel et bien mort ? et suis-je obligé de racheter une paire de processeurs, ou bien en racheter un suffira ?

Merci


----------



## Invité (16 Janvier 2011)

Non, il ne faut pas essayer de dissocier le proc et le radiateur :



> Warning: The heatsink and processor are one unit. Do not attempt to separate the heatsink from the processor.



Pour le reste, j'ai un peu la flemme de me taper tout le manuel !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2011)

Sur certain forums, j'ai lu qu'il était formellement déconseillé d'ouvrir son Mac (rien que le capot gris !) si on était pas un expert en Mac.
Vu qu'il marche pas, autant essayer de le bidouiller.
Mais si ils ne font qu'un, alors là c'est plus compliqué (comme dit dans ta citation).


----------



## Invité (16 Janvier 2011)

D'après le manuel, tu va faire sauter la garantie !!! 
Mais franchement, je ne crois pas que ce soit un problème de pâte thermique ! A la limite le proc serait reconnu et cramerait après.
t'as le manuel ? Si non, et que ça t'intéresse on voit en MP.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2011)

Si tu peux me l'envoyer c'est nickel


----------



## Invité (16 Janvier 2011)

MP = messages privés ! 

tu clique sur sur le nom "Invité"  envoyer un message privé


----------



## -oldmac- (18 Janvier 2011)

Change ton ventilo c'est le moteur qui est est mort fin du moins la bobine interne mais ça fonctionne comme un moteur, et vire le tout de suite car si il tourne de façon irrégulière il est HS de plus sur le centre chauffe c'est très mauvais signe car sa résistance interne à pus varier et risque de péter la cm si il y a CC (rien de sûr, c'est sûrement protéger contre mais bon)...

Sinon sois ton socket est HS sois le pross pour le savoir met le pross qui fonctionne pas à la place de celui qui fonctionne.

Pour la mise en veille possible problème de carte mère mais d'abord test la ram et reset SMU et PRAM

Voila


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2011)

Oh !
Merci pour ta réponse -oldmac- !
Je testes tout ça ce week-end ! (et oui durant la semaine, je suis a l'internat)
ça coute cher de changer les ventilos ?
Je testes voir si ça vient de là.


----------



## manicou37 (25 Janvier 2011)

Je cherchais la soluce depuis 10h du soir. J'ai eu le même problème sur mon G5 bipro 2x2 depuis ce matin.Un seul processeur actif . J'ai tenté à tout hasard de réinitialiser la PRAM comme le préconise "oldman" . Bingo,tout est rentré dans l'ordre  ;j'espère que çà va marcher pour toi aussi anakin . Merci à tous pour votre disponibilité


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2011)

ZEUBI !
Tant mieux pour tout manicou, mais moi, le pomme-alt-p-r n'a rien changé !
Alors ce weekend j'interchange les proc' pour bien vérifier que le CPU B est mort.
Sinon, ça viendrait des ventilos défectueux, de sa socket ou de la socket du CPU B.
Sinon, si le CPU B est bel et bien mort, je l'ouvre et j'essaye d'y foutre de la pate thermique.
Si ça intéresses quelqu'un j'ai un lien qui montre clairement comment on fait.

Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## manicou37 (27 Janvier 2011)

Merci de l'info anakin,on ne sait jamais .Bon courage pour tes manips. A tout hasard puisque tu bricoles bien,ces procs sont à des tarifs très abordables aujourd'hui. Bonne chance et @  ++


----------



## corbo-billy (1 Février 2011)

anakin8964 a dit:


> Sinon, ça viendrait des ventilos défectueux, de sa socket ou de la socket du CPU B.
> Sinon, si le CPU B est bel et bien mort, je l'ouvre et j'essaye d'y foutre de la pate thermique.
> Si ça intéresses quelqu'un j'ai un lien qui montre clairement comment on fait.


Oui; ça m'intéresse _


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2011)

Et bonsoir,
après avoir interverti les proc', et beh ... SURPRISE ! Le CPU B marche nickel en position CPU A (je l'ai mis au dessus). Les 2 processeurs sont donc bien fonctionnels.
J'ai fait démarrer l'ordi et lancer une calibration thermique, tout à fonctionné.
J'ai donc mis le CPU A à la place du CPU B, mais l'ordi ne le capte toujours pas (le processeur situé en dessous).
Succès en demi teinte ... Serait-ce alors la socket de la carte mère (dans ce cas, je pense qu'il n'y a plus grand chose à faire) ou est-ce les capteurs de températures qui le mettent en SafeMode (avec ce ventilo du CPU B qui tourne trop vite, 1000RPM) ?


----------



## corbo-billy (5 Février 2011)

Je suis néanmoins toujours intéressé par le lien que tu évoquais auparavant .


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Février 2011)

OUI donc cm HS rien à faire, tout de même passe une bombe à contact sur les pin du socket et vérifie les soudure de l'autre côté.


----------



## drille (12 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai le même problème avec un 2x2Ghz, reset de la CM, reset de la PRAM, rien y fait. As tu finalement pu inversé tes 2 CPU, et qu'est ce que ça a donné ?
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h13 ----------

Excusez moi, je n'avais pas lu la 2eme page.
En fait j'ai 2 autres CPU, (réunion de 2 PM), j'en ai essayé 3 sur le socket B, rien du tout...
Je vais aussi essayer d'intervertir, peut-être la CM est morte.


----------

